# [Sammelthread] DFI DK P55-T3eH9



## xTc (24. August 2009)

*Sammelthread zum DFI
DK P55-T3eH9***




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Spezifikation*

Um die Spezifikationen anzuzeigen, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler



Spezifikation folgt bald.




*Bios*

*- Bios Downloads  -*

Sobald verfügbar.


*- Bios Bilder -*

Sobald verfügbar.


*Downloads:*

Sobald verfügbar.



*- Treiber -*

Sobald verfügbar.




*Bilder*


*Links*

Erste Bilder und Fakten zum DFI DK P55-T3eH9

 Lanparty DK P55-T3eH9 - Neue P55-Platine von DFI aufgetaucht 


​

** Der Thread wird noch um kommende Boards erweitert.


----------



## Robär (24. August 2009)

Muhaha, endlich nen neues Board gefunden


----------



## MainBrain (30. August 2009)

Sagt mir auch sehr zu das Brett. Mal schauen was die ersten Tests sagen werden...


----------



## metallica2006 (8. September 2009)

Moin,

ich hoffe mal das Brett geht so gut, wie man das von DFI gewöhnt ist hehe 

sieht auf jeden super geil aus **sabber sabber**


----------



## OsiRis (9. September 2009)

weiß jemand ob darauf auch 1600 ram laufen denn bei alternate sind max 1333 angegeben aber auf der herstellerseite habe ich gesehen 1600( OC ) ... wie soll man das nun genau verstehen ?!


----------



## Chrisch (9. September 2009)

i5 = 1333
i7 = 1600

mehr geht nur mit OC (bei beiden!), liegt daran das die keinen offenen Speicherteiler haben!


----------



## xTc (9. September 2009)

Heißt quasi, es gibt einen Speicherteiler für DDR3-1600 bei einem BCLK von 133. Sprich 133 x 6. Mehr Speichertakt ist dann nur durch anheben des BLCK möglich, z.B. DDR3-2000 = 6 x 166MHz.

Ist das bei allen Board so, oder gibt es einige, wie beim i7, die weitere Speicherteiler haben?


----------



## Chrisch (9. September 2009)

Ist bei allen Boards so, liegt daran das Intel die Multis bei den CPUs gelocked hat (genauso wie der feste Uncore Multi) 

i5 = 1:3, 1:4, 1:5 (2.13Ghz NB default)
i7 = 1:3, 1:4, 1:5, 1:6 (2.40Ghz NB default)


----------



## xTc (10. September 2009)

Das wäre dann:

1:3 => 133 x 3 => 400MHz -> DDR3-800
1:4 => 133 x 4 => 533MHz -> DDR3-1066
1:5 => 133 x 5 => 667MHz -> DDR3-1333
1:6 => 133 x 6 => 800MHz -> DDR3-1600 | NB 2.400 / 133 = 18er Multi

Dann wären es ja:

1:5 => 200 x 5 => 1000MHz -> DDR3-2000 | NB 3.600 / 200 = 18er Multi
1:6 => 200 x 6 => 1200MHz -> DDR3-2400 | NB 3.600 / 200 = 18er Mutli

Oder hängt der UnCore(NB-Multi) auch noch mit dem Speichertakt zusammen. Das Letzte hängt dann wohl vom Speicher ab.  Aber 3,6GHz Uncore halte ich für machbar. Der NB-Mutli ist fest auf 18? Oder nur auf 18 beim Speicherteiler für DDR3-1600?


Gruß


----------



## Chrisch (10. September 2009)

Moin,

der NB Multi ist bei beiden CPUs fest und kann nicht geändert werden...

i5 = x16 (deswegen auch max. 1:5 Teiler)
i7 = x18 (deswegen auch max. 1:6 Teiler)

3600Mhz Uncore ist mitm i7 machbar, beim i5 limitiert meist der BCLK vorher (brauchst ja 225Mhz für). 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## OsiRis (30. September 2009)

hab es endlich ^^ muahhahahahha


----------



## RNeon (2. Oktober 2009)

dann erzähl mal wie es bei dir läuft?

ich habe derbe probleme hier. sobald ich was an ocing einstelle und aus dem bios gehen geht bei mir die kiste nur an und aus an und aus die ganze zeit bis ich den netzteil schalter aus mache und die cmos lösche nur ist es komisch das nach einem cmos reset auch die uhrzeit und das datum dann auf null stehen.


----------



## OsiRis (6. Oktober 2009)

bei mir alles super !! vllt machst du was falsch !


----------



## RNeon (6. Oktober 2009)

welches Netzteil nutzt du?

und welche Speicher?


----------



## El Wahno (14. Oktober 2009)

Moin Jungs,

gibt es hier nix mehr zu dem Board? Der threat ist wohl eingeschlafen...

Ich erwarte das MB Ende der Woche oder nächste Woche und hätte natürlich gerne noch ein paar Erfahrungsberichte gelesen


----------



## RNeon (14. Oktober 2009)

gehe auf Forum de Luxx - das Forum von Hardwareluxx dort ist ein sammler da ist mehr los. ich hatte schon 3 und bisher nur probleme


----------



## angoholic (11. November 2009)

Hier hab ich ein paar Zeilen zum Board geschrieben


----------



## alexausmdorf (24. November 2009)

Stimmt es, dass das Board den Lotes Sockel hat und dadurch nicht von diesem Foxconn Dilemma betroffen ist, von dem hier berichtet wurde und von dem viele User berichten?


----------



## angoholic (24. November 2009)

das tritt so oder so sehr selten auf, aber wenns dich beruhigt: das hat nen Lotes mittlerweile.
Ich hab schon welche mit Foxconn auf LN2 gehabt bei ordentlich Saft drauf, bisher auch noch nix passiert


----------



## alexausmdorf (24. November 2009)

Ok, hab nur danach gegooglet und man liest ja krasse Horrorgeschichten. Da ich gerne bis zum Anschlag übertakte, will ich sichergehen, dass sowas unter keinen Umständen passiert, also wollte ich mir das DFI hier ansehen.
Danke für die Info.


----------



## sushi2 (12. Dezember 2009)

alexausmdorf schrieb:


> Ok, hab nur danach gegooglet und man liest ja krasse Horrorgeschichten. Da ich gerne bis zum Anschlag übertakte, will ich sichergehen, dass sowas unter keinen Umständen passiert, also wollte ich mir das DFI hier ansehen.
> Danke für die Info.


habs board nun auch, mit foxcon allerdings. Welcher sockel ist eh wayne, denn die Lotes Sockel sidn auch shcon verreckt.

Vorallem kann man nciht sagen Lotes sei besser, denn Lotes Boards gab bisher eher wenige, also auch wenig verbreitet. Somit sind vn den 2000 Foxcons vllt 10verreckt....das wird so gehypt das gibts gar nicht. 
Lotes gab es bisher nur bei 2Boards und da sind auch welche verreckt.

--> also der Sockel ist wayne, wenns dich erwischt ersischts dich halt.



Msi hatte noch keinen defekt, auch mit foxcon nicht, allerdings ist ne cpu darauf verreckt, board lief aber noch !


Schadeim ersten Post könnten ruhig ein paar infos mehr stehen !


----------



## Maaarc (19. August 2010)

Moin,
kleine Frage: Wo finde ich nen Code für das X-Fi Soundteil?
Ich hab die Software installiert, und jetzt will der einen Code von mir??
Hat den jemand gefunden?


----------



## angoholic (20. August 2010)

klebt auf der cd...


----------



## Ralle@ (17. Oktober 2010)

Würdet ihr das Board noch kaufen?
Freund von mir will ein günstiges Board das SLI kann und könnte das Board um 100€ haben.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute hoffe der Thread lebt noch da ich wieder mal Probleme habe.
An was kann es liegen das meine externe Festplatte so rum zickt.
Das System wahr lange nicht im Einsatz wegen Casemodding und hatte da wieder mal zu kämpfen, lag aber am Speicher wie immer.

So es geht um meine externe 2.5" Festplatte mit 2 USB-Anschlüssen, die Platte braucht eine halbe Stunde bis sie mal erkannt wird oder für 30MB braucht sie fast eine Stunde, bei meinem anderen System ist das in ein paar sekunden oder einer Minute erledigt.
Weis einer an was das liegen kann.
Ich verstehe es selber nicht, ich habe auch die anderen USB-Ports durch probiert aber ohne Erfolg und davor lief es auch einwandfrei.

Noch ein grosses Problem wieso bekomme ich mein Caoxial nicht in die Buchse, es passt einfach nicht weis jemand an was das liegen kann, hier mal ein Bild vom Anschluss neben dem Optischen, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen , Mfg Snapstar


----------

